# Katahdin pics



## Greg (Oct 13, 2003)

For those of you that may not have noticed them, Frodo posted some great Katahdin pics *HERE*.


----------



## Max (Oct 13, 2003)

...and I have some as well at http://community.webshots.com/user/maxyboy17

Just click on the Katahdin album.  Happy hiking!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2003)

Man! What a splendid day. Wow.


----------



## Max (Oct 15, 2003)

I tell you Greg, that is some awesome place to go hiking!  If you've never been there, it is truly inspiring, and it'll leave you with your mouth wide open when you first see the place up close.  Making overnight reservations there is a pain in the butt.  However, perhaps it would be cool to organize a trip to Baxter next year and post the intention here early enough that we could get some sign-ups and that would allow us the impetus to make the necessary reservations.  I know my son would love to go there, and I also know this place is made for you as well.  We've got a couple months to rattle this around before making reservations on January 1st...what do you think of the idea of planning a Katahdin trip and trying to come up with a mutual date that would allow a group from Alpine Zone to go hike for a few days.  I'd be willing to help organize a trip and make the needed reservations, etc.  Perhaps something in August or September next year so folks could plan vacation time around it.  We could do a 2 or 3 day deal, allowing people the chance to climb the 2 Kathadin peaks and also other 4000 footers and 100 highest in the area.

PS...in the time it took me to type this post, I see you changed your avatar...awwwww what a sweetheart she is!!!!!

Max


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2003)

Max said:
			
		

> I tell you Greg, that is some awesome place to go hiking!  If you've never been there, it is truly inspiring, and it'll leave you with your mouth wide open when you first see the place up close.  Making overnight reservations there is a pain in the butt.  However, perhaps it would be cool to organize a trip to Baxter next year and post the intention here early enough that we could get some sign-ups and that would allow us the impetus to make the necessary reservations.  I know my son would love to go there, and I also know this place is made for you as well.  We've got a couple months to rattle this around before making reservations on January 1st...what do you think of the idea of planning a Katahdin trip and trying to come up with a mutual date that would allow a group from Alpine Zone to go hike for a few days.  I'd be willing to help organize a trip and make the needed reservations, etc.  Perhaps something in August or September next year so folks could plan vacation time around it.  We could do a 2 or 3 day deal, allowing people the chance to climb the 2 Kathadin peaks and also other 4000 footers and 100 highest in the area.


Sounds like a plan. I know my brother who's been hiking the Northeast for 25+ years but has never been to Kathadin, would love to go. I think we should keep the group rather small though - maybe 6 or 8 folks tops...


----------



## Max (Oct 15, 2003)

Sounds good...the car-campsites at Roaring Brook are limited to 6 persons per site, so maybe we could start there and see how things go.  I'll wait for my son to return home from Florida in a week and bounce the idea off him and maybe we can come up with a mutually agreeable date for next year.  Jan. 1st is the time to make a reservation to be assured of getting a spot in the campground.  We want to make it for at least 2 days minimum (3 is better if you want to do the outlying peaks) so that you have a good chance of getting decent weather.  Nothing is worse than making the plans and having the trip plagued by a rain storm...a back-up day to climb Katahdin is good insurance.


----------



## twigeater (Oct 15, 2003)

Max,

I read about your recent BSP trip on the AMC board and this board as well - looks like you had a great trip!

I hope you don't mind my butting in - but I have a pretty good system down on how to get the reservations I want at BSP.  If you'd like some ideas or tips, e-mail me at twigeater@backpacker.com.

PS - each site at the various campgrounds holds a different # of people. I'm not sure about the tent sites at Roaring Brook, but I do know there are 2, 3 and 4 person lean-tos there.

Have fun!


----------

